# COOL TIRE INFLATOR



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 22, 2017)

*While reading the Bible(Hemmings Motor News)on a flight back to The Outer Banks,I came across a cool item that I would like to share.Its called an AIRGUN Made by Air Man (Model # 55-032)What it is ,,is a lite weight portable air gun,almost like a screw gun.Simply charge up the battery and away ya go,its made for bike tires and any type of sporting balls that need inflation.What I like about it is it has an LED Readout that you set for proper PSI,,pull the trigger and it fills your tire to a spot on inflation.Ya all know what its like to fill those tires with a pump,sometime a real pain,especialy when you have a fleet of bikes where you have to move each one to get to the valve stem.TRUTH BE TOLD.I love mine,it holds a charge for a long time,its light weight,and you can pack it on rides.Its made for us that don't have a compressor in the shop.their web site is www.my-airman.com. I paid 80 dollars for mine,and the way this world works you can probly find them cheaper.
SO BOYS AND GIRLS,THEIR YA HAVE IT,ALL THE BEST
RUDY*


----------

